# Orange curly tail grub



## oliverqueen (Nov 12, 2018)

If you fish for walleye/ sauger/ saugeye throw orange color... yesterday i snagged a carp broke my line


----------



## IKE (Nov 12, 2018)

Yep orange works.....back when I was going to remote fly-in outpost lakes in northern Canada on fishing trips, once or twice a year for 7 to 10 days, a neon orange with black spots 1 oz. Dardevle was always a killer color to use for big walleyes.


----------



## oliverqueen (Nov 13, 2018)

Nice fish


----------

